# A2-Anschluß schalten???



## horseshoe (17 Mai 2009)

Eine Frage an die Fachleute,

kürzlich habe ich einen Stromlaufplan gesehen, in welchem bei einem DC-Schütz (letztendlich durch das gleiche SPS-Signal) zusätzlich zum A1-Spulenanschluß auch der A2-Spulenanschluß geschaltet wurde. Das Schütz hing also bei nicht erregten Koppelrelais (SPS-Ausgang = Low) mit beiden Anschlüssen "in der Luft".
Ich kann nur mutmassen, dass der Planer erreichen wollte, dass bei Festbrennen eines Koppelrelais-Kontaktes das andere Koppelrelais den Schütz noch sicher absteuert.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann es durch die Trennung von A2 und Masse zu Problemen kommen bzw. ist die Beschaltung so überhaupt zulässig?

Gruß horseshoe


----------



## Safety (17 Mai 2009)

*60204*

Hallo,
hier sagt die DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 9.4.3.1 was dazu!
In der VDE-Schriftenreihe Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen wird das auch sehr gut erklärt Seite 227.

Die allpolige  Abschaltung kann zu Problemen führen. 
Was hier aber immer Interessant ist warum wird das so gemacht?
Ist es eine Sicherheitstechnische Anwendung welches Sicherheitsniveau sollte erreicht werden?


----------



## knabi (18 Mai 2009)

horseshoe schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mutmassen, dass der Planer erreichen wollte, dass bei Festbrennen eines Koppelrelais-Kontaktes das andere Koppelrelais den Schütz noch sicher absteuert.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Diese Variante habe ich in vielen älteren Plänen aus den 70er und 80er Jahren für Steuerspannung 220V DC gesehen, immer im Bereich Energietechnik (statt des Schützes kann das z.B. auch die Ein-/Ausschaltspule eines Leistungsschalters sein).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## horseshoe (18 Mai 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Diese Variante habe ich in vielen älteren Plänen aus den 70er und 80er Jahren für Steuerspannung 220V DC gesehen, immer im Bereich Energietechnik (statt des Schützes kann das z.B. auch die Ein-/Ausschaltspule eines Leistungsschalters sein).
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 
Frage: Wäre es denn dann nicht sinnvoller und "unproblematischer" beide Koppelrelais-Kontakte (Verschaltung in Reihe) zum Schalten des A1-Anschlusses zu nutzen und den A2-Anschluss am Masse zu belassen???

Gruss horseshoe


----------



## Safety (19 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
nochmal die Frage ist das eine Sicherheitstechnische Anwendung oder warum willst Du das machen. Willst du einen Antrieb Sicher abschalten oder ist das eine Prozesstechnische Lösung! Beschreibe doch mal was du vor hast dann kann Ich Dir sagen wie man das Lösen lönnte  bzw. wo man das Nachlesen kann!


----------



## OHGN (20 Mai 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nochmal die Frage ist das eine Sicherheitstechnische Anwendung oder warum willst Du das machen.
> .........


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe will *horseshoe *das garnicht machen, er fragt lediglich ob irgendjemand sowas schon mal gesehen hat und ob es üblich bzw. zulässig ist.



horseshoe schrieb:


> .........
> kürzlich habe ich einen Stromlaufplan gesehen, in welchem bei einem DC-Schütz (letztendlich durch das gleiche SPS-Signal) zusätzlich zum A1-Spulenanschluß auch der A2-Spulenanschluß geschaltet wurde. Das Schütz hing also bei nicht erregten Koppelrelais (SPS-Ausgang = Low) mit beiden Anschlüssen "in der Luft".
> Ich kann nur mutmassen, dass der Planer erreichen wollte, dass bei Festbrennen eines Koppelrelais-Kontaktes das andere Koppelrelais den Schütz noch sicher absteuert.
> Nun meine Frage:
> Kann es durch die Trennung von A2 und Masse zu Problemen kommen bzw. ist die Beschaltung so überhaupt zulässig?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Mai 2009)

Hallo horseshoe,
wir haben bei uns im Betrieb ein paar Drehmaschinen von einem japanischen Hersteller. Wenn man die Dinger mit "NC On" einschaltet, wird erstmal der N zugeschaltet. Weiß nicht was das bringt, aber wenn man eine Steuerpannung von 20V hat, ist das eh schon komisch...


----------



## Safety (21 Mai 2009)

Hallo OHGN,
danke für den Hinweis!
Ich habe das schon gelesen, aber ich kann Ihm darauf keine Antwort geben wenn ich nicht weiß was er machen will. Auch wenn er nur wissen will ob das Zulässig ist muss ich wissen ob es eine Sicherheitstechnische Anwendung ist oder nicht!


----------



## horseshoe (21 Mai 2009)

Hallo Safety, hallo Teilnehmer,
sorry für die verspätete Reaktion, aber ich war auf Baustelle.
Zur Frage von Safety: Ja, es handelt sich um einen sicherheits-relevanten Aktor. Genaugenommen ist die Spule Teil eines hydraulisches MV, welches mit zwei baugleichen MV's über die Hydraulik eine Art 2-aus-3-Mehrheitslogik bildet. Heisst: Der Ausgang dieser Konstruktion ist drucklos, wenn mindesten(!) zwei MV's entregt sind und ist druckbehaftet, wenn mindestens(!) zwei MV'S durchgeschaltet sind. Also eine Kombination von hoher Sicherheit und hoher Verfügbarkeit. Die Hydraulik steuert dann das eigentliche Sicherheitsventil.
Nun nochmals meine Frage:
1. Warum wird mit den Koppelrelais-Kontakten nicht (nur) der A1-Anschluß geschalten?
2. Was kann bei einer DC-Spule passieren, deren Anschlüsse nach Erregung gleichzeitig von ihrem Potential getrennt werden?

Gruß + Dank!

horseshoe


----------



## Safety (21 Mai 2009)

*Erklärungsversuch*

Hallo,
zunächst zum Verständnis warum man zwei Kontakte für die Schaltung von höheren Sicherheitsniveau nimmt. Es gibt Architekturen die man in Kategorien unterteilt Kat B-2 sind Einkanalig also nur ein Schaltelement. Bei Kat 2 hat man noch einen Testkanal. Bei Kat 3 und 4 sind diese Architekturen meist Redundant und oder Diversitär aufgebaut. Bedeutet in diesen Fall zwei Kontakte die eine Ventilspule abschalten. Ein Typisches Beispiel ist die Abschaltung eines Antriebsmotors der von zwei Schützen in Reihe abgeschaltet wird. 
Wenn ein Schütz einen Gefährlichen Ausfall hat, also z.B. verklebt fällt die Sicherheitsfunktion nicht ganz aus sondern der zweite Schütz schaltet ab. Jetzt überwacht man beim nächsten Anfordern der Sicherheitsfunktion die Schütze auf abfallen mit zwei Zwangsgeführten Öffner Kontakten. Und erkennt so den gefährlichen Ausfall des Schützes.

Nun hat man aber das Problem wenn der Aktor, wie in deinem Fall das Ventil, nicht im gleichen Einbauraum sitzt wie das Schaltelement das es hier zu einem Kurzschluss bzw. Querschluss kommen kann. Also wenn du ein Mehradriges Kabel hast und hier auch mehrere Ansteuersignal vorhanden sind könnte ein Querschluss von 24V entstehen dein Ventil würde nicht mehr abfallen. Hier würde auch eine zweikanalige Abschaltung im 24V Pfad nichts bewirken. Aus diesem Grund schaltet man unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen den 0V Pfad mit. Aber man kann dieses 0V schalten umgehen. In der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 kann man für Leitungen einen Fehlerausschluss machen wenn diese festverlegt sind und geschützt sind also in Kabelkanälen oder in Panzerrohr oder getrennt Mantelleitung. Wenn dieser Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden kann ist eine zweikanalige Abschaltung im 24V Pfad durchführbar. Aber auch hier müssen natürlich bei einem hohen Sicherheitsniveau die Koppelrelais ganz bestimmt Vorrausetzungen erfüllen, Zwangsgeführte Kontakte z.B. damit man auch eine Diagnose durchführen kann. Denn was nützen zwei Kontakte wenn einer nach dem anderen verklebt und keiner bemerkt es.
Aber auch eine Abschaltung von 0V kann durch einen Querschluss ausgehebelt werden daher sind solche Ventile einzeln anzufahren oder die Leitung muss geschützt verlegt werden oder Vorort Sicher geschaltet werden z.B. durch ein Sicheres Bussystem und einen Ausgangsaktor der das Entsprechende Sicherheitsniveau erfüllt.

Zur Erklärung warum kein Kontakt in dem gemeinsamen Leiter . Ein Erdschluss würde hier nicht erkannt und könnte den Kontakt überbrücken es würde nicht bemerkt, siehe EN 60204. 
Aber es ist nicht verboten sollte aber vermieden werden, wie siehe oben!


----------

